# Youtube accounts



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Love Youtube.
YouTube - ‪HeartsDylan's Channel‬‏


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, I have to ask. I see these posts all the time. What is the POINT of YouTube subbing?


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> OK, I have to ask. I see these posts all the time. What is the POINT of YouTube subbing?


Maybe it is a popularity thing on the internet? Possibly one becomes _cool_ when they are subbed?







I am still unsure though...


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

When you sub to a person on youtube, your main 'wall' is like FB. When ever someone posts a new video, you have that video posted to your wall and you can follow peoples progress with videos. Or if you like their styles you can see their videos when they make them, or see the videos they like and so on.

But it has become big to 'get' more subbers. Its a prestige thing. The more interesting the videos it should be the more people want to sub. So in theory if you videos are interesting and people want to get involved in your journey they sub. But all it has become is a race to get the most people (sub4sub) and so on. So now the people with the most subs are the ones that sub back, or 'make friends and will be involved.'


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

YouTube - ‪annaandharry's Channel‬‏
Hope that works, not many videos on there but I take some everytime I can 
You can follow Harrys training progress I suppose.


----------



## HorseProduction (Feb 22, 2011)

Good thread ! 
Mine is: YouTube - ‪dorounn's Channel‬‏


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my channel! 

‪laffaholic's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Youtube  go watch sub & comment


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



tseluyu dylan said:


> Maybe it is a popularity thing on the internet? Possibly one becomes _cool_ when they are subbed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You get updates too! You know when the person uploads new videos when you sign into your youtube account so the persons videos get more views!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

‪NitroEquine's Channel‬‏ - YouTube 
You can sub if you like


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

www.youtube.com/unrealjumping


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay I give in. =P I just can't help but show off my boy.

Horsesdontlie's Channel; - YouTube


----------



## HorseProduction (Feb 22, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Okay I give in. =P I just can't help but show off my boy.
> 
> Horsesdontlie's Channel; - YouTube


He is so pretty !!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

HorseProduction said:


> He is so pretty !!


Thank you! =)


----------



## horsedreamer21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok i soo have to put my youtube channels on here!! 

So the first is my horse one!! : ‪TheHorseWhisperer211's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

and the second is my dog one!! : ‪missLadybug28's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

So feel free to watch, comment, and subb!!! Please and thank you!!! ))


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

‪MaddieLovesChinga's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

‪usandpets's Channel‬‏ - YouTube
Here's our channel. One question though. Is there really a difference between being friends and subbing? Don't both show you when they upload a video?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

usandpets said:


> ‪usandpets's Channel‬‏ - YouTube
> Here's our channel. One question though. Is there really a difference between being friends and subbing? Don't both show you when they upload a video?


The only difference I see is that I can look specifically at only subscriber posted videos on one tab, while the other has everything. It has friend and subscriber uploads, likes, and bulletin posts. Sometimes posts get lost. 

I personally will accept anyone's friend request that has a horsey account, but will only subscribe to channels I really like the videos of.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Im on my phone so it might not show up. If it does, the link is in my signature. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is mine:
‪kmdstarx3's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ilovemyponehh (Jul 25, 2011)

‪AshweeElizabeth's Channel‬‏ - YouTube  
i sub back : D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

here's mine =)

‪phantomcolt's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

‪DiaryofanEqRider's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

There's mine. I don't have a lot of videos yet, mostly because I don't really have a good camera, but yeah!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoy 

‪QHriderke's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

‪JMRequestrian's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

I hope you like my videos, i love making them


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

‪ItzKayley's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ibelieveinbrandy (Sep 28, 2011)

www.youtube.com/AshweeElizabeth 
ill sub back and comment/like/favourite your videos


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Free13Rider's Channel - YouTube


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

TheEquineTeam's Channel - YouTube

The youtube team I am apart of - we do sub back.


----------



## DreamVastwood (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/DreamVastwood

I only have one video right now haha. I don't have a barn right now, i will soon though. or a good camera. i'll have that soon too :\


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MaddieLovesChinga's Channel - YouTube
- My personal account, 3 more to 130. Please guys  Am happy to sub back.


----------



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*My youtube*

Alright, I think I suscribed to almost all of you. Please sub back. Here is the horse related vid I would like to share 



 
and here is my channel, Turtlerocknicks's Channel - YouTube 

Great idea whoever came up with this, nice video maddie.


----------



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*i subbed you all*

I believe I subbed everyone, please sub me back. Turtlerocknicks's Channel - YouTube


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

Here Is My Channel!

I am almost to 500 Subscribers and if you Subscribe I will love you forever :3

My Channel


----------



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*sad*

I subscribed to everyone and no one subscribed to me. (insert sadness)  c'mon make me believe there is still love in the world. Turtlerocknicks's Channel - YouTube


and person with the post above this, Im not sure if its just me but your link may not be working. Ill subcribe if you make it work.


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

LoisInStereo's Channel - YouTube
I'll sub everyone back!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres mine....just started messing around on it 

http://www.youtube.com/user/101010cgriffin?feature=mhee


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

I subbed everyone and only got 2 subs back...?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Wolfhorse15 said:


> I subscribed to everyone and no one subscribed to me. (insert sadness)  c'mon make me believe there is still love in the world. Turtlerocknicks's Channel - YouTube
> 
> 
> and person with the post above this, Im not sure if its just me but your link may not be working. Ill subcribe if you make it work.





> I subbed everyone and only got 2 subs back...?


Its not a contest to see who gets more subbers. I'm sorry but I only sub to people that put videos up that I want to see. Doesn't mean that any of your videos are boring or bad, just not the style I like. Its like the difference of listening to music. If I love rock and don't like country why would I put country on my ipod? In theory country music has its talented people but I may just not like it. I don't do sub for sub, I don't put videos up to get subbers, I do it for fun and to document my journey with Jake. If anyone wants to follow, wonderful, if they don't I don't mind.

I'll be friends with anyone, but I am picky to who I sub to, sorry.

EDIT : I do love country though. xP


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

horsesdontlie, I never said it was a competition..? And I just feel that its courteous to sub people back. I also don't put videos up to get subscriptions either, however, there is nothing nicer than knowing that someone likes what you do. If everyone is posting basically asking people to look at their videos, why shouldn't I ask for someone to look and possibly sub?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

alltimelowx said:


> horsesdontlie, I never said it was a competition..? And I just feel that its courteous to sub people back. I also don't put videos up to get subscriptions either, however, there is nothing nicer than knowing that someone likes what you do. If everyone is posting basically asking people to look at their videos, why shouldn't I ask for someone to look and possibly sub?


I wasn't trying to imply that you did in general. But sometimes I get annoyed that people get mad at me when they sub and I don't sub back, its not what its about. I love showing off my horse, I really do, thats why I posted here. But there is so much of a rush to 'Reach ___ subbers' that people forget why they wanted to make videos in the first place. I see on tons of videos "Please Sub" "need more subbers" "i will only make another video if I get more subbers"...ect. I do enjoy knowing that people like my work, I love when I get a rush of subbers or people commenting on my videos. But it doesn't make me sad if they don't. 

The way you came across through the computer is that you subbed to everyone and felt like you deserved to get more in return. I'm sorry but thats how the words feel. You didn't just ask people to sub, you reminisced that you're not getting the return you wanted. If thats not what you meant, I'm sorry, but thats how it sounded.


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

Horsesdontlie - I believe that this thread was made for peoples channels to be discovered and for people to sub them. If you don't want to sub me, that's completely fine. The 'return' I wanted was to make friends and share my horse and that's what I've got, so I'm quite happy just to continue subbing others. I do genuinly enjoy watching other peoples videos and am not in it for glory or anything. I apologise if I came accross in a non-grateful, or annoyed way. I shall also delete my comment on the matter to avoid anymore confusion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

alltimelowx said:


> I subbed everyone and only got 2 subs back...?


It won't let me delete my previous comment so:
*I would appreciate it if you would disregard the comment in the quotation please! It didn't come across as I intended!*

I didn't mean to offend anyone, and if I did, I am truly sorry! :-(


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm happy to sub people if I find their videos interesting, if you like my videos - feel free to sub.

MaddieLovesChinga


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

alltimelowx said:


> Horsesdontlie - I believe that this thread was made for peoples channels to be discovered and for people to sub them. If you don't want to sub me, that's completely fine. The 'return' I wanted was to make friends and share my horse and that's what I've got, so I'm quite happy just to continue subbing others. I do genuinly enjoy watching other peoples videos and am not in it for glory or anything. I apologise if I came accross in a non-grateful, or annoyed way. I shall also delete my comment on the matter to avoid anymore confusion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is, thats why I posted my username as well. To advertise and see if more people would like to follow. But assuming you will get subs is something else, like I said though I am more than willing to be friends on YT with everyone on here, I just tend to be lazy about getting around to it. 

You haven't offended anyone so no worries. I received a few messages once in YT from a few different people about how I was a *Insert crude name* because I didn't do sub for sub, and I never commented on their videos and yadda yadda about how I thought so highly of myself, when I don't...I just wasn't into their type of videos. So I just get my feathers a little ruffled when people start this stuff, I shouldn't have posted anything. I was looking through everyones YT channels and when I came across those posts I got annoyed.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

MangoRoX87's Channel - YouTube
Sub please


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

here'sa my channel!

RoxieRainsRoobie's Channel - YouTube


----------



## MagicEquus (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is our channel:
MagicEquus's Channel - YouTube
We do enjoy very much watching other horse fans videos!
We are a miniature stud in Northern Spain. We try to regularly post new videos of our horses and the growing foals. 
Sub please If you like a video, we are very happy if you let us know by clicking the like button and or leaving a comment
We hope you have fun watching our little guys!


----------



## msbuffalorider (Jan 23, 2011)

XxBoomerangPonyxX's Channel - YouTube


----------

